# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central >  Tell Harry Reid we need to Audit the Fed

## Brian4Liberty

Tell Harry Reid we need to Audit the Fed
Ron Paul - October 8, 2014




> Since the Federal Reserve was created by Congress in 1913, we have seen the value of the dollar shrink by 97 percent. Current measures of unemployment show real unemployment to be over 15 percent. Price inflation is rampant, as you can see at your local grocery store.
> 
> Clearly, the Federal Reserve has failed its dual mandate. It has failed to keep inflation low and has failed to keep the United States at full employment.
> 
> But this failure stems from something much larger: the inherent incapability of central planning and central banks to successfully manage the economy, which free market economists have long warned about.
> 
> Since the 2008 financial crisis, we have seen Wall Street boom, while so many Americans struggle to put food on the table. We were told that the only way to save the economy was for the Federal Reserve to print massive amounts of new money through so-called Quantitative Easing. We were told unemployment would be low. Yet here we are, six years later, and the Federal Reserves unprecedented economic experiment has made matters worse.
> 
> The Feds leaders are apparently terrified of what a substantive, thorough audit might show. And they should be. In 2010, my organization Campaign for Liberty and its grassroots members achieved a limited, one-time audit of the Federal Reserve through an amendment to the Dodd-Frank Act.
> ...

----------

